# Original Criminal E-Juice Co. - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (7/3/16)

*

*

*Chemistry Perfectly Blended. The new line artisan line that set to take the vape scene by storm. Naturally steeped gourmet juice that will keep you begging for more.*

*




WHITE - LIQUID ICE-CREAM

GUSTAVO - GINGER NUT COOKIE AND MILK

50ML 70VG/30PG

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/original-criminal*​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/16)

Oh so happy to see the White description! 

The full description is as follows... When you have a dinner party and there is ice cream for pudding and your forget to put the ice cream in the fridge and it melts... then you take a cup and scoop up the liquid ice cream and drink it... that's White!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/3/16)

Hey... R250 for 50ml... local?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Hey... R250 for 50ml... local?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yebo and Yebo.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/original-criminal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yebo and Yebo.
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/original-criminal


Nice... and nice

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Nice touch on the 50ml bottle size and price. Only other local vendor I know to make 50ml is Foggs but I think they don't do 50ml anymore.
Will be nice is others followed suit... /hint hint nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## skola (8/3/16)

Greyz said:


> Nice touch on the 50ml bottle size and price. Only other local vendor I know to make 50ml is Foggs but I think they don't do 50ml anymore.
> Will be nice is others followed suit... /hint hint nudge nudge wink wink


This actually seems to be a growing trend with the local guys. See Rebel Lion, Paulies, Orion, Foggs *(Which have since changed), and now the two new juices from the Sirs. I don't think it's a bad idea but i wish that vendors could offer 10ml samples. I didn't mind thaaat much spending R120-R150 on a juice and upon vaping realise that I don't like it. Now i'm taking a risk with R250 and 50ml.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh so happy to see the White description!
> 
> The full description is as follows... When you have a dinner party and there is ice cream for pudding and your forget to put the ice cream in the fridge and it melts... then you take a cup and scoop up the liquid ice cream and drink it... that's White!



This is such a great full description!
I can imagine it clearly
Good luck with the juices @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

skola said:


> This actually seems to be a growing trend with the local guys. See Rebel Lion, Paulies, Orion, Foggs *(Which have since changed), and now the two new juices from the Sirs. I don't think it's a bad idea but i wish that vendors could offer 10ml samples. I didn't mind thaaat much spending R120-R150 on a juice and upon vaping realise that I don't like it. Now i'm taking a risk with R250 and 50ml.


I can't agree more, blends of distinction is now offering a 4x10ml sample pack. I even posted in their thread that I wish others did the same. 

I like the 50ml idea because 30ml of any juice I like doesn't last long 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/3/16)

We are working on it guys. Sample packs will be released soonish

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Now we're talking! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wazrob (8/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh so happy to see the White description!
> 
> The full description is as follows... When you have a dinner party and there is ice cream for pudding and your forget to put the ice cream in the fridge and it melts... then you take a cup and scoop up the liquid ice cream and drink it... that's White!


I picked up a bottle at the Vape Meet... Oh man does that description fit it so damn perfectly! @Sir Vape getting it right thats for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

